# Servicing your Car in Mexico



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I will be driving my car down late September (assuming I find a rental when I visit in August). My car is coming up on a 90K mile service which runs about 2K and it ALSO needs a transmission drain, new gasket, has a small PS leak that I want to repair before ruining my alternator, needs new brakes pads and the rotors turned and a few other little things. Total is going to run me about 4.5K at a mechanic that specializing in Lexus, or about 5K at the "stealership". oh yea, need new tires too..... Most things that need doing are very labor intensive, I am looking at over 20 labor hours according to their books. I know everyone's thinking - just take it to your neighborhood mechanic. But, your average mechanic won't work on Lexus for many things. For example they need a special piece of equipment for the transmission drain refill that is very costly to buy as it is specialized ONLY for Lexus. My car, the LS 430 you shouldn't do a traditional flush on, it has to be a drain and refill over and over several times or by using the above machine. It costs over 30K to purchase just this machine so obviously your average mechanic, no matter how good, just isn't going to invest in unless he specializes in Lexus. 

I am going to Costco tomorrow to get new tires all around and I can buy the OEM parts directly from Lexus or Online for less than $1000 and the rest is labor costs. I am just wondering if I waited to get the stuff down a the the Lexus dealership in Guadalajara would it save me much money? The Lexus dealership here charges $140/hr and the mechanics who specialized in Lexus charge around $90-100 per hour. I am just wondering if it would it be much lower in Guadalajara?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

kito1 said:


> I will be driving my car down late September (assuming I find a rental when I visit in August). My car is coming up on a 90K mile service which runs about 2K and it ALSO needs a transmission drain, new gasket, has a small PS leak that I want to repair before ruining my alternator, needs new brakes pads and the rotors turned and a few other little things. Total is going to run me about 4.5K at a mechanic that specializing in Lexus, or about 5K at the "stealership". oh yea, need new tires too..... Most things that need doing are very labor intensive, I am looking at over 20 labor hours according to their books. I know everyone's thinking - just take it to your neighborhood mechanic. But, your average mechanic won't work on Lexus for many things. For example they need a special piece of equipment for the transmission drain refill that is very costly to buy as it is specialized ONLY for Lexus. My car, the LS 430 you shouldn't do a traditional flush on, it has to be a drain and refill over and over several times or by using the above machine. It costs over 30K to purchase just this machine so obviously your average mechanic, no matter how good, just isn't going to invest in unless he specializes in Lexus.
> 
> I am going to Costco tomorrow to get new tires all around and I can buy the OEM parts directly from Lexus or Online for less than $1000 and the rest is labor costs. I am just wondering if I waited to get the stuff down a the the Lexus dealership in Guadalajara would it save me much money? The Lexus dealership here charges $140/hr and the mechanics who specialized in Lexus charge around $90-100 per hour. I am just wondering if it would it be much lower in Guadalajara?


I just have to tell you this: in Mexico we don't have Lexus, so, if anything might go wrong, it will


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

There is not a Lexus dealer in Guadalajara? None? at all???


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

kito1 said:


> There is not a Lexus dealer in Guadalajara? None? at all???


As far as I know, it's not here yet


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.excelsior.com.mx/node/808092


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh, well then I might better have the work done here before I leave and have any work done down there at a toyota dealership. Toyota can handle most things and many parts are interchangable between Lexus and Toyota, especially the Avalon. 

I KNOW I have seen quite a few Lexus' in Mexico so they are being serviced somewhere. When I am down there I will have to stop anyone with one and find out where they get serviced. Or perhaps general mechanics down there are more willing to work on them than they are up here.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> I just have to tell you this: in Mexico we don't have Lexus, so, if anything might go wrong, it will


No...dont believe this. 

Lexus and Toyota are pretty much the same and parts can be sourced for your car. If not, shipping parts from the states isnt a pain (thats what I do). Let me know if I can help at all...I love doing my own auto work on my VW


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ehw23 said:


> No...dont believe this.
> 
> Lexus and Toyota are pretty much the same and parts can be sourced for your car. If not, shipping parts from the states isnt a pain (thats what I do). Let me know if I can help at all...I love doing my own auto work on my VW


I did not understood
It's not believable that Lexus line is still not in Mexico or don't believe what I said about not having Lexus in Mexico yet?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

If I undestood it right, the poster is asking if taking the car to the Lexus dealership in Guadalajara would be cheaper, in which case, there is no Lexus dealer in Guadalajara.

The poster is not saying anything about planning on a DIY job


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Could be...*



kito1 said:


> There is not a Lexus dealer in Guadalajara? None? at all???


Llega Lexus en 2012 a México, submarca de lujo de Toyota
"Lexus arrives in 2012 to Mexico, deluxe subbrand of Toyota"


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If theirs is older than that, they may not have parts in Mexico.
Actually, from the amount of work needed on the OPs car, it may be time to get rid of it.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh no... I LOVE this car, it should easily go to 300-400K if I just do normal maintenance. These are some of the most reliable cars ever made, the local Lexus dealer/service center I normally go to has half a dozen LS 400's with over 400K and they are still going strong. 

It bites but the 90K service is a huge one with the timing belt and all. Normally this car doesn't need much more than an oil change and replacing filters as you go. 

4 or 5K in maintenance vs 60K for a new one? I think I will continue to do the maintenance.... for many years to come.


****
I just went and looked... the prices for the LS are $70-120K so I will definitely continue to maintain this one for a LONG LONG LONG time to come.... I love it, but I don't think I would be able to justify spending that kind of money on a new car anymore.

.
.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep. Biting the bullet and doing the timing belt is much needed and well worth the security of knowing you have a reliable Toyota/Lexus. 

Toyota has made some of the BEST motors in the world


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

kito1 said:


> Oh no... I LOVE this car, it should easily go to 300-400K if I just do normal maintenance. These are some of the most reliable cars ever made, the local Lexus dealer/service center I normally go to has half a dozen LS 400's with over 400K and they are still going strong.
> 
> It bites but the 90K service is a huge one with the timing belt and all. Normally this car doesn't need much more than an oil change and replacing filters as you go.
> 
> ...


I don't want to be pesimist in any way, I know there are many ways to do things, and you may take your car to the Toyota dealer and they should know what to do with it, but I have had cars and motorcycles all my life in Mexico, and if there is one small part missing or if the mechanic is not properly trained in Lexus, you may end up with a problem.
That's my opinion and advice, not subjected to discussion guys!


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I am wondering if I get my new tires at Costco in the US will Costco in Mexico honor them?


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

kito1 said:


> I am wondering if I get my new tires at Costco in the US will Costco in Mexico honor them?


Costco will honor the warranties for tires and other products at all its locations. You must have the appropriate proof of purchase. A caveat - not all Costco locations may have the replacement tire you need assuming repair is not feasible.


----------

